

Twitter: Building Businesses Tweet by Tweet - senthil_rajasek
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/09_64/s0904046702617.htm

======
csavage
It's great to see this makes its way onto Hacker News! I'd love to know what
the community thinks of the approaches talked about in the article for finding
new business (i.e. actively reaching out to tweeters using the
search.twitter.com).

Disclosure: I'm the Chris featured in the article. ;)

